# [GEN] Dozens Of People Protest Local Pet Store - NewsNet5.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.newsnet5.com/news/16156965/detail.html&cid=0&ei=DkceSNnNHomGygTR-dDeDw&usg=AFrqEzc5it6mTS3f_KvPMZpe6xjtXEcYvg">Dozens Of People Protest Local Pet Store</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>NewsNet5.com, OH -</font> <nobr>5 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>WILLOUGHBY, Ohio -- Dozens of people protested outside a Willoughby pet store they said they fear is filled by a <b>puppy mill</b>. The puppies are being sold from <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

